# failing Eye test for Renewing AD driving license in Dubai



## mbzou (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello, 

I live in Dubai , My driving license (issued from Abu Dhabi) will be up for renewal in December.2021
We recently visited an optical shop to renew my wife license , I asked the technician and he said that it is highly unlikely that I will pass the eye test as I have "lazy Eye ".and my left eye is very weak. and that the regulation became strict about the eye test , 

With my right eye covered I can only see big letters in the first row , however while driving my vision have never been an issue as I don't need to read small letters or numbers with one eye closed , my vision in both eyes is very good .

My 1st question Any idea If I can an exemption or there are special cases where they can renew the license with such case?

The second question , If I try to transfer my driving license to Dubai, Do you know if the eye test is less strict in Dubai ?

May thanks


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

As far as I know the eye tests are the same (a family member has taken both in the last couple of years) 

Im not an optician but reading numbers and letters is simply a way of testing your eyes and perhaps testing the fact you need to read Road signs, speed limits etc ….. you also use peripheral vision to drive a car, which is perhaps why they cover one eye to test this aspect.

It sounds a blunt answer but so is driving a car with poor eyesight especially if you cause an accident because of it.


----------



## mbzou (Jun 24, 2021)

UKMS said:


> As far as I know the eye tests are the same (a family member has taken both in the last couple of years)
> 
> Im not an optician but reading numbers and letters is simply a way of testing your eyes and perhaps testing the fact you need to read Road signs, speed limits etc ….. you also use peripheral vision to drive a car, which is perhaps why they cover one eye to test this aspect.
> 
> It sounds a blunt answer but so is driving a car with poor eyesight especially if you cause an accident because of it.


What I heard from the Optician that the AD test became more strict recently , I never done Dubai test , but I have a driving license from AD since 2011 and passe the eye test there in 2011,
you are right about your statement above, But I can read road sign speed limit etc, even car plates.
I see cars coming from my left side (the weak eye side) , I see everything clearly on the road as I do not cover the stronger eye.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mbzou said:


> What I heard from the Optician that the AD test became more strict recently , I never done Dubai test , but I have a driving license from AD since 2011 and passe the eye test there in 2011,
> you are right about your statement above, But I can read road sign speed limit etc, even car plates.
> I see cars coming from my left side (the weak eye side) , I see everything clearly on the road as I do not cover the stronger eye.


As far as I know its a common test for all Emirates as its a UAE Licence. 

A lot can happen to your eyesight in 10 years. Perhaps the optician may know better than you about how good your eyes are, your assessment may differ from his/hers. That said if they are as good as you say then I'm sure you will pass. 

Let us know how you get on.


----------

